# How'd you find MMA?



## Nightingale (Sep 18, 2003)

Why did you all choose MMA? did you just get lucky and walk into an MMA school when you went looking for martial arts, or did you carefully choose it?  why?


----------



## redfang (Sep 18, 2003)

Luck.  My wife was interested in martial arts for self defense purposes.  I took us to a kenpo school that I had trained at years back.  The new head instructor used to fight NHB and taught shootfighting.  So my wife and I primarily train Kenpo, but I dabble with MMA.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 25, 2003)

I had been looking for a place close to the house since UFC II.


----------



## chaosomega (Sep 26, 2003)

I was a lucky son of a *****. The only knowledge I had of MMA came from the UFC Tapout game for Xbox. I enjoyed the game, and the guys looked like they could kick ***. It was basically the same thing I'd been doing with my buddies anyway, standup sparring, grappling and submissions. So I went in for a class and I've been hoked ever since. It's killing me that I don't have a place to go to right now; low on funds.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 26, 2003)

Been training in wrestling for all of my life that I haven't wasted and MMA was just the next step


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Been training in wrestling for all of my life that I haven't wasted and MMA was just the next step *



See, all that practice you got in extorting money paid off!


----------



## JDenz (Sep 27, 2003)

lol yep I never said what I was wrestling lol.


----------



## Elfan (Sep 28, 2003)

I was looking for  a place to train and saw  an articlefor a MMA studio in the newspaper.


----------



## Shodan (Sep 28, 2003)

I was looking for a new sport after just getting out of gymnastics (because I was told I would not go anywhere with it- too tall).........and was at a fair and saw a demo.  Been hooked on Kenpo ever since!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## spartanmachine (Sep 29, 2003)

It was kind of a natural progression and after seeing UFC 2,  I was hooked!


----------

